# for lip balm: local alternative to shea butter, coco oil, etc.?



## A10fuelfxr

The problem with Chapstick and similiar products is that they contain petrolatum or petroleum. Not the best stuff to be putting on or near your mouth.


----------



## A10fuelfxr

Shea butter is a component used due to beneficial, curative properties.


----------



## kchendershott

I have tried both olive oil and canola oil, besides the expensive oils. So far, everyone's hands down favorite is the following recipe:
1 part beeswax (by weight)
4 parts canola oil (by liquid volume)
A few drops of spearmint oil.

For example:

2 oz. beeswax
8 oz. oil
2 drops spearmint oil

Combine in a double boiler until beeswax has completely melted. I buy tubes on eBay, and pour the liquid balm from a small creamer with a sharp spout, but it's still a messy business. It might be easier to pour into little lip balm tins.


----------



## zippelk

kchendershott said:


> I have tried both olive oil and canola oil, besides the expensive oils.


exactly what I wanted to hear, thanks kchendershott!!!


----------



## berkshire bee

I use beeswax, almond oil, and essential oil for flavoring


----------

